# Sun Creek's Day Off



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pup..... I may have missed earlier posts about you getting this pup, what breed is Bueller?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I love him _and_ the name!

Just for you - click the button!
http://instantbueller.com/


.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG-I love him! I just want to feel those ears  You're gonna have fun with him, Laura!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

oh my goodness what a doll 

LOVE those ears


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is just beautiful


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww beautiful puppy!! Now is he an English pointer or a GSP? I can tell the difference as adults but find it hard when looking at a pup! The English Pointers I see around here tend to have a slightly turned up nose to me, very posh, the most regal looking of dogs I ever see! He is ever so handsome, you will have lots of fun I'm sure!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm SO glad you posted this here Laura. He's a doll...... I have a thing for those black and white boys and, as my 3 yr old granddau. says....."dots".


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> awww beautiful puppy!! Now is he an English pointer or a GSP? I can tell the difference as adults but find it hard when looking at a pup! The English Pointers I see around here tend to have a slightly turned up nose to me, very posh, the most regal looking of dogs I ever see! He is ever so handsome, you will have lots of fun I'm sure!!


Thank you. He is, here is the US, known as simply a Pointer. They used to be known as English Pointers. The German Shorthaired Pointer has a docked tail, and the head is dintinctly different - they have level planes, and tighter lips, while the (English) Pointer has the heavier, longer flews, a pronounced stop, and the nose can be turned up. They _are _very elegant. To me, the Pointer has always epitomized the ideal of a "Sporting Dog", and that is one of the reasons that the Westiminster Kennel Club logo depicts a Pointer.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a love! how old is he in the pics?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. He is, here is the US, known as simply a Pointer. They used to be known as English Pointers. The German Shorthaired Pointer has a docked tail, and the head is dintinctly different - they have level planes, and tighter lips, while the (English) Pointer has the heavier, longer flews, a pronounced stop, and the nose can be turned up. They _are _very elegant. To me, the Pointer has always epitomized the ideal of a "Sporting Dog", and that is one of the reasons that the Westiminster Kennel Club logo depicts a Pointer.


Thanks Laura. I wonder why, here in England, they are always referred to as 'English Pointers'...when in other breeds, eg an (English) Cocker Spaniel is just called a 'Cocker Spaniel' here, you think we could drop the 'English' bit too!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations on a new addition! 

The only pointers I have been around are Julie Hill's, but I think they had the smoothest, most elegant agility runs I have ever seen. In addition to being super obedience competitors. (sadly Julie just lost her younger pointer Race very quickly to cancer while she was over halfway to her OTCH. she did get mach 2 though).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> what a love! how old is he in the pics?


A few days shy of 9 weeks.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Aww he is adorable! I'm sure he is a joy to be around.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a good looking boy! I love his face.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is so beautiful!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What an adorable little pup! I think I am in love  Can't wait to see more pics of him as he grows up!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I,absolutly,lover English Pointers!.
Gorgeous pup!.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Between the silky ears and the freckly feet, you should be very glad that I don't live close enough for a little midnight puppy theft I hope he helps your heart....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is so cute! Have fun with him.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Cute cute cute! We've always admired Pointers, I hear they are wonderful. Have fun with him he's adorable.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He' so adorable! He's going to grow up so fast!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is a cutie! I love his ears, I just want to rub them!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I :--heart: Bueller and can't wait till he's big enough to play chase with the bulldozer Tattle. I see great friends in the future (and a fitness trainer  )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous little guy!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's adorable.....I've been seeing more and more pointer puppies lately!!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Laura, he is ADORABLE and I love his name. Thank you for posting those pictures. 

Miss ya around here!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cute pup. He looks like a smooth little lad!

I hope he is everything you wish for and more!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a perfect little piglet! I see groups of success.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a cutie patootie! I love the face!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*This is "PointGold"*

Bueller napping after getting a little tail (Zoom is _the _most tolerant girl - Bueller is obsessed with her tail)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Generally not duck dogs, but...*

Bueller nailed this one.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Bueller...



Bueller...



Bueller...



...zzzzzzzzz


He's too sweet! 

A duck in ONE piece? cRaZy!!


:wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BearValley said:


> Bueller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That duck is several years old. We actually have toys from when Lyric was a puppy (1988). Our dogs don't destroy them.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> That duck is several years old. We actually have toys from when Lyric was a puppy (1988). Our dogs don't destroy them.


Harumph...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

A duck pillow for Bueller, how cute! None of my goldens ever destroys a toy either; I have many from 1991 that are still played with


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, now I want to call him Dot....he's a doll!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a gem- very lovely pup


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a cute puppy- Congrats on the new addition! I love his name.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, Laura. He's a beauty... and I'm sure he warms your heart...


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Laura, he just gets cuter and cuter in every picture I see!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it's time for more pics of Bueller... please!


----------

